# Aerial replacement



## kieranm105 (May 22, 2014)

Is there an easy way to remove the aerial in a T30?
I'm thinking of changing mine for something different.
Kieran


----------



## lmac (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm going to say probably not


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Great non answer Imac. I suspect it simply screws off, but I will check the service manual later today when I have a moment and report back with the procedure.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

It is involved. First you need to remove the headlining. Then you remove the antenna mounting nut, and disconnect the antenna plug, and power connector. Then you can remove the roof antenna.
Headlining removal procedure is also in the service manual. Would be worthwhile for you to get, but otherwise, starting with the screws that hold the side top handle, and the light casings, you should be able to figure it out. There are a couple of spring clips in the front, and other hidden ones that you just pull out. 
If its just the antenna rod you want to change, I think its just a screw in part, that goes in the base on top of the roof. 
Good luck. Was yours damaged or you have found some cooler model?


----------



## kieranm105 (May 22, 2014)

Thanks, I thought as much. Headlining off etc 
I was wondering if anyone had done this before and found an easier way.
I was looking at a shark fin aerial, I got a stubby one but it doesn't look right with the way it screws in.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

To me the shark fins only look good if colour matched to the rest of the car. they are also usually mounted on the back of the vehicle. Might look strange if front and center.


----------

